# alberto herrera number



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i need the homies phone number i got some work for him


----------



## 79 Brougham (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 7 2008, 04:18 PM~9632787
> *i need the homies phone number i got some work for him
> *


635 1895


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

ALBERTO HERRERA
(559)635-1895


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 Brougham_@Jan 7 2008, 05:23 PM~9632836
> *635  1895
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Jan 7 2008, 07:28 PM~9633979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


es todo :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Jan 7 2008, 07:28 PM~9633979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*NICE WORK* :thumbsup:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Kona Gold


----------



## alberto (Jan 2, 2005)

MURALS BY 
ALBERTO HERRERA
(559)635-1895


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

man i remember seeing your first topic on here awesome work one of the if not the best airbrushers out there


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 9 2008, 09:44 AM~9647587
> *man i remember seeing your first topic on here awesome work one of the if not the best airbrushers out there
> *


For the price THE BEST he gets down.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alberto_@Jan 8 2008, 09:14 PM~9644280
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*WHAT ARE THE PRICES FOR A TRUNK GO FOR?*


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 9 2008, 11:19 AM~9648358
> *For the price THE BEST he gets down.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Killer airbrush work, Alberto Herrera is making a great place for himself in the custom world with top notch work like this, it hangs with the best of em......


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## malibu83 (Feb 19, 2005)

DAMN thats bad ass!!!!!!!!


----------

